# Gen1, 1.4t Aftermarket shift knob. Chevy Cruze



## ThatwhiteRS (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a 2014 1.4t, and my shift knob started to look very worn out. I looked here and everywhere, and I couldn't find a cheap good shift knob that fits our reverse lockout. After not finding much, I removed my shift knob and bought several until I found this one on Amazon and it fit like a glove, beside having to add some thread to the shift rod? I think it's called. I wish I had more pictures to show of the process but I didn't think it will fit like the rest so I didn't take much besides the finish product.

1st I removed my old shift knob, mine being a 2014 cruze, I had to brake and pull it off instead of unscrewing like earlier years. 2014 shift knobs are stamped in. After removing shift knob you'll notice it has a cross hatching pattern stamped. According to my measurements, I measured 12mm OD on rod.
2nd, I used a die that is 12x1.25 to match the new knobs thread. I added thread throughout the cross hatching part and went about 3mm into solid rod. It'll look a little off because you threaded a cross pattern but it'll be ok.
Next just screw in new knob and you're all set.








This is the knob I bought, was 26$ shipped








This is how it looks








This is showing the reverse lockout slipping perfectly in the knob.

Update: realized Amazon doesn't have them in stock, try eBay.


----------



## Omnitech (Mar 24, 2021)

ThatwhiteRS said:


> I have a 2014 1.4t, and my shift knob started to look very worn out. I looked here and everywhere, and I couldn't find a cheap good shift knob that fits our reverse lockout. After not finding much, I removed my shift knob and bought several until I found this one on Amazon and it fit like a glove, beside having to add some thread to the shift rod? I think it's called. I wish I had more pictures to show of the process but I didn't think it will fit like the rest so I didn't take much besides the finish product.
> 
> 1st I removed my old shift knob, mine being a 2014 cruze, I had to brake and pull it off instead of unscrewing like earlier years. 2014 shift knobs are stamped in. After removing shift knob you'll notice it has a cross hatching pattern stamped. According to my measurements, I measured 12mm OD on rod.
> 2nd, I used a die that is 12x1.25 to match the new knobs thread. I added thread throughout the cross hatching part and went about 3mm into solid rod. It'll look a little off because you threaded a cross pattern but it'll be ok.
> ...


Looks good. Reverse lock still functions well? I just bought a cruze with a janky shifter and looking into ways to replace it.


----------



## ThatwhiteRS (Mar 23, 2021)

Omnitech said:


> Looks good. Reverse lock still functions well? I just bought a cruze with a janky shifter and looking into ways to replace it.


Yes, reverse lock still works how it should


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ThatwhiteRS said:


> I have a 2014 1.4t, and my shift knob started to look very worn out. I looked here and everywhere, and I couldn't find a cheap good shift knob that fits our reverse lockout. After not finding much, I removed my shift knob and bought several until I found this one on Amazon and it fit like a glove, beside having to add some thread to the shift rod? I think it's called. I wish I had more pictures to show of the process but I didn't think it will fit like the rest so I didn't take much besides the finish product.
> 
> 1st I removed my old shift knob, mine being a 2014 cruze, I had to brake and pull it off instead of unscrewing like earlier years. 2014 shift knobs are stamped in. After removing shift knob you'll notice it has a cross hatching pattern stamped. According to my measurements, I measured 12mm OD on rod.
> 2nd, I used a die that is 12x1.25 to match the new knobs thread. I added thread throughout the cross hatching part and went about 3mm into solid rod. It'll look a little off because you threaded a cross pattern but it'll be ok.
> ...


Can you clean this up a bit and put it in this format?
How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## Blk12cruze (Jun 5, 2021)

ThatwhiteRS said:


> I have a 2014 1.4t, and my shift knob started to look very worn out. I looked here and everywhere, and I couldn't find a cheap good shift knob that fits our reverse lockout. After not finding much, I removed my shift knob and bought several until I found this one on Amazon and it fit like a glove, beside having to add some thread to the shift rod? I think it's called. I wish I had more pictures to show of the process but I didn't think it will fit like the rest so I didn't take much besides the finish product.
> 
> 1st I removed my old shift knob, mine being a 2014 cruze, I had to brake and pull it off instead of unscrewing like earlier years. 2014 shift knobs are stamped in. After removing shift knob you'll notice it has a cross hatching pattern stamped. According to my measurements, I measured 12mm OD on rod.
> 2nd, I used a die that is 12x1.25 to match the new knobs thread. I added thread throughout the cross hatching part and went about 3mm into solid rod. It'll look a little off because you threaded a cross pattern but it'll be ok.
> ...


Can you link what die thingy you are talking about please thank you


----------



## ThatwhiteRS (Mar 23, 2021)

Blk12cruze said:


> Can you link what die thingy you are talking about please thank you


 Amazon.com: HSS 12mm x 1.25 Metric Die Right Hand Thread M12 x 1.25mm Pitch: Home Improvement

That's not the same brand I used, but it's the same size and pitch.


----------



## Blk12cruze (Jun 5, 2021)

ThatwhiteRS said:


> Amazon.com: HSS 12mm x 1.25 Metric Die Right Hand Thread M12 x 1.25mm Pitch: Home Improvement
> 
> That's not the same brand I used, but it's the same size and pitch.


You beautiful human being you thank you


----------



## ThatwhiteRS (Mar 23, 2021)

Blk12cruze said:


> You beautiful human being you thank you


I just realized Amazon doesn't have the shift knobs in stocks anymore, I found them on ebay though


----------

